# Look wot ive made lol



## boonbo (Dec 18, 2007)

I normal rubbish wit comp's but im very pleased wit my self for this and wanted to share it with you. lol
http://www.onetruemedia.com/my_shared?z=26d14af94ab1f0310b7a92&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Very cute well done


----------



## boonbo (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Awwwww aren't you clever! CUTE!

Kay xxx


----------

